
How to Rob an Airbnb: flaw could put 1.2M homes at risk - tonyztan
https://medium.com/@aronszanto/how-to-rob-an-airbnb-252e7e7eda44
======
aronszanto
Thanks! Excellent article by the International Business Times:
[http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/airbnb-privacy-flaw-makes-it-
easy-h...](http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/airbnb-privacy-flaw-makes-it-easy-hackers-
work-out-hosts-personal-details-1627611)

------
acalibreski
Un fucking real. Airbnb better do something about this, or they're going to
have some angry customers.

